# Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?



## ralle (16. April 2006)

Lest mal


http://www.svz.de/prignitzer/newspri/PRIVermischtes/15.04.06/3634220/3634220.html


----------



## Adrian* (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Nä, dass brauch ich garnicht fertig zu lesen, die Überschrift hat schon gereicht...
So ein schwachsinn! Wir haben doch jetzt schon genug ...... am Wasser rumsitzen die schon alles leer machen...


----------



## Ronen (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

soweit wirds hoffentlich nie kommen.


----------



## bennie (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

bei lidl die rute holen und ab ans wasser........ sowas brauchen wir nicht


----------



## Adrian* (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Wenn das mal durch kommen sollte, besorg ich mir Stacheldraht und Landminen!
Als ob im moment nicht schon schlimm genug wäre...


----------



## Seebaer (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

April, April....................


----------



## Matze_saksa (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

und die Angelveriene setzen immer ein und jeder kann Karpfen und Schleie fangen wie er will ein danke


----------



## tamandua (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Sollte das kein schlechter Scherz sein, dann muss ich doch sehr an den Verantwortlichen zweifeln. WIe kann man denn so etwas allen Ernstes in Erwägung ziehen. Nur weil es woanders möglich ist,muss diese praxis noch lange nicht gut und akzeptabel sein. genauso könnte man jedem Touri eine Erlaubnis aushändigen,sich ein Gewehr zu leihen, durch den Wald zu poltern und den nächstbesten Bock abzuschießen. 
Mit einer Entscheidung für die Erlaubnis des Angelns ohne Schein auf Friedfische würde jedes Gesetz und jede Praxis,die bislang die Tiere schützen  soll, ad absurdum geführt.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Eigentor.


----------



## bennie (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

man sieht ja am forellenpuff wo angeln ohne schein hinführt .....


----------



## angel-daddy (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Hallo zusammen,
das ist leider kein Scherz...es soll glaube ich sogar schon ab 2007 so sein...
Ich gebe Tamuda Recht!!! Man sollte die Verantwortlichen des Angelverbandes mal fragen, warum die anfängliche SKEPSIS verflogen ist....
Was Skandinavien mit seinen (Nicht)Angellizenzen angeht, da kann ich nur lachen bzw. heulen!!!
Alle fünf Länder zusammen kommen gerade mal auf ´ca. 20 Millionen Einwohner.....In zehn Jahren haben wir die vielleicht alleine in NRW!!!!
Hat eigentlich einer der Politiker die Trennung zwischen Friedfisch- und Raubfischangeln erklärt, warum nur Friedfisch angeln freigegeben wird???

Bis dann Martin


----------



## nikmark (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Kinners, Kinners #d #d #d 

Lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. So wie das jetzt mit dem Angelschein gehandhabt wird (zumindest in NRW), darf man doch auch mit einem sehr zweifelhaften Wissen bezüglich der Angelpraxis ans Wasser und sich dort, allerdings aufgrund des Scheines, dann legitim austoben.

In vielen unserer benachbarten Ländern gibt es eine solch" fundierte Ausbildung" wie bei uns gar nicht, sprich keinen Angelschein für den man vorher Kurse besucht haben muss.

Es wird doch deshalb keiner behaupten wollem, die Holländer, Dänen und Norweger könnten deshalb nicht angeln, bzw. gehen unwaidmännisch mit den Fischen um.

Nikmark

P.S.

Die Trennung nach Fried- und Raubfisch ist natürlich absoluter Schwachsinn !!!


----------



## Pernod (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Ich weiss garnicht,warum ihr euch alle so aufregt. #c In der ehemals sowjetisch besetzten Zone wurde es auch so gemacht.Und da waren die Gewässer nicht so überfischt,wie Heute.Die Schuldigen daran sind zweifels ohne die Fischer (zumindest viele davon),welche Haufenweise untermaßige Fische entnehmen.Egal,ob Schonzeit oder nicht.:v


----------



## bennie (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				Pernod schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss garnicht,warum ihr euch alle so aufregt. #c In der ehemals sowjetisch besetzten Zone wurde es auch so gemacht.Und da waren die Gewässer nicht so überfischt,wie Heute.Die Schuldigen daran sind zweifels ohne die Fischer (zumindest viele davon),welche Haufenweise untermaßige Fische entnehmen.Egal,ob Schonzeit oder nicht.:v


 
sehe ich genauso....

eigentlich macht es ja nicht der schein aus, sondern der maßvolle umgang mit der kreatur und bewusstsein über sein eigenes handeln. dies scheint wohl oft zu fehlen, weil es wohl nicht gerade viel vermittelt wird und es einfach zu wenige selbst begreifen... #d


----------



## perchcatcher (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Nein danke sowas brachen ganz bestimmt nicht !

Als ob wir nicht schon genug probleme haben würden.


----------



## perchcatcher (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Wir Angler halten uns immer schön an Schonzeiten und Mindestmaß, und bald soll jeder der es lustig findet uns die Gewässer leerfischen. Nein Danke|gr:

Ich seh das Bild schon vor mir 10 zufriedene Angler mit nem Müllsack voller Zappelner Fische nach Hause gehen.

Ich ländern wie Schweden:m haben die Menschen einfach den nötigen respekt mit der Natur verantwortungsvoll umzugehen, in Deutschland so denke ich manchmal gibt es diesen Respekt nicht.


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Ausgezeichnet...endlich mal was Positives! Kein Mensch braucht wirklich 'n Fischereischein! Meck-Pomm hat es mit dem Touri-Schein sinnvoll  vorgemacht, so kann man auch mal mit Freunden, die sich höchstens 1x in 5 Jahren an den Teich verirren, zum Fischen gehen. Wenn die Gelder für die Angelkarten auch noch sinnvoll für Besatz und ohne dabei einen riesen Verwaltungsapparat durchzufüttern reinvestiert wird...dann ist doch alles in Butter. Um fettwänstigen Beamten Kohle in den Rachen zu werfen, dafür taugt aus meiner Sicht auch der beste Fischeischein nix...und dass es unzählige "Fischereischeininhaber" in Deutschland gibt, die normalerweise  lebenslang vom Wasser verwiesen gehören steht ausser Frage...


----------



## nikmark (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				perchcatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ländern wie Schweden:m haben die Menschen einfach den nötigen respekt mit der Natur verantwortungsvoll umzugehen, in Deutschland so denke ich manchmal gibt es diesen Respekt nicht.



Mein Reden !

Es genügt nicht einen Schein zu haben oder zu fordern, das "Nichtscheinbesitzer" nicht angeln dürfen. Es geht um den Umgang mit den Tieren und den lernen wir halt in unseren Kursen auch nicht oder nur ungenügend , wobei sich die Frage stellt: "Kann man sowas überhaupt in einem Kurs lernen ?"

Ich denke nicht !

Nikmark


----------



## bennie (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

ja!  wenn der kurs praktisch durchgeführt würde....  in D aber undenkbar


----------



## Pernod (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				perchcatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Angler halten uns immer schön an Schonzeiten und Mindestmaß, und bald soll jeder der es lustig findet uns die Gewässer leerfischen. Nein Danke|gr:
> 
> Ich seh das Bild schon vor mir 10 zufriedene Angler mit nem Müllsack voller Zappelner Fische nach Hause gehen.
> 
> Ich ländern wie Schweden:m haben die Menschen einfach den nötigen respekt mit der Natur verantwortungsvoll umzugehen, in Deutschland so denke ich manchmal gibt es diesen Respekt nicht.


 
Irgendwie kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen.Auch wenn dann zum angeln auf Friedfische keine Fischereischeinprüfung mehr nötig ist,muss man doch immer noch eine Angelkarte erwerben.Auf dieser steht logischerweise eine Fangbegrenzung,welche dann auch einzuhalten ist.Also wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Entscheidend ist der sinnvolle Umgang mit der Natur und den knappen Ressourcen. Selektive Entnahme und sich auch mal für einen anderen Petrijünger freuen, der vielleicht an dem Tag mal mehr Glück gehabt hat ist sicher der richtige Ansatz. Keiner muß ....gott sei dank... von seinem Fang leben und sich aus Gier und Neid mit knapp maßigen Fischen die Kühltruhe vollpacken.


----------



## bennie (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:
			
		

> Entscheidend ist der sinnvolle Umgang mit der Natur und den knappen Ressourcen. Selektive Entnahme und sich auch mal für einen anderen Petrijünger freuen, der vielleicht an dem Tag mal mehr Glück gehabt hat ist sicher der richtige Ansatz. Keiner muß ....gott sei dank... von seinem Fang leben und sich aus Gier und Neid mit knapp maßigen Fischen die Kühltruhe vollpacken.


 
Genau das sehen 99% aller User im Board genauso.... aber mach das mal dem rest der Welt klar ... #6


----------



## Pikebite (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Ich finde das ok. Beim Urlaub im europäischen Ausland gehen wir Deutschen schließlich auch selbstverständlich davon aus, dass wir uns Angelkarten kaufen und dann auch angeln dürfen. Warum soll das zuhause anders sein? Die Schweizer haben sogar eine noch weitergehende Regelung. Wer dort vom Ufer aus mit der Pose auf Friedfische angelt, braucht an den großen Schweizer Seen noch nicht einmal einen Schein! Fische gibt es dort nach wie vor. Erstmal abregen.


----------



## angel-daddy (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Hallo,
so, nach einigen Recherchen steht für mich fest....es geht lediglich um Kommerz! Da die Politiker mit leeren Kassen(fehlende Umsatzsteuern), dort die Touristenbranche mit UMSATZSTEIGERUNGSMÖGLICHKEITEN!!!! Diesmal ist es halt das Angeln.
Aber warum in alles in der Welt gibt man "nur" das Friedfisch Angeln frei???#c

Darauf hätte ich gerne eine Antwort....

@Dr.ChaosAD: Was ich nicht gefunden habe waren die ersten Erfahrungen was Mecklenburg-Vorpommern angeht. Klappt es dort gut? 

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Stefan6 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Na toll,dann gibt es hier an der Elbe nochmehr Osteuropäische Kormorane die untermaßige Fische wie Zander und Aal in Tüten davon schleppen.Nein Danke.


----------



## perchcatcher (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das sehen 99% aller User im Board genauso.... aber mach das mal dem rest der Welt klar ... #6




Klar da stimm ich dir schon zu, nur das problem ist welcher normal Bürger der früher noch nie geangelt hat weiß wie man einen Fisch schnell und schmerzlos tötet. Ich habe grundsätz ja nichts gegen diese Idee aber ich eben meine Bedenken.


----------



## tamandua (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Damit ich hier nicht falsch verstanden werde: Keinesfalls will ich sagen,die im Ausland unserem schönen Hobby nachgehenden Menschen ohne ANgelschein seien allesamt tierquälende Umenschen ohne Sinn für Natur und Umgang mit Fischen. Das dem nicht so ist,das ist überhaupt keine Frage.
Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, unsere Regelung mit einem Schein ist die bessere. Denn zumindest wird dadurch versucht einen waid- und fachgerechten Umgang mit Tier und Gerät zu vermitteln. Ob dies immer gelingt sei mal dahingestellt.Zumindest aber muss jeder Angler einmal eine ''Ausbildung'' durchlaufen und eine Prüfung ablegen. 
Ohne diese Prüfung sehe ich Tür und Tor für Menschen geöffnet,die ''mal eben'' einige Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen möchten und sich kaum Gedanken darüber machen,wie sie denn mit den Tieren umzugehen haben. Selbstverständlich gibt es viele,leider viel zu viele Angler MIT Schein,die sich ebensowenig Gedanken machen. Zumindest aber gibt es durch die Prüfung eine gewisse ''Hürde'' für  Leute,die  schnell mal einen Wurm baden möchten, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen. 
Kurz und knapp: Zwar gibt es auch mit Schein viele unverantwortungsvolle Angler,denen man jeglichen Verstand absprechen möchte. Ohne Schein aber ,so fürchte ich, wird es noch viele mehr geben. Nämlich all jene,denen die Prüfung und ein Lehrgang zu mühselig waren. Diejenigen,die ohne Schein trotzdem mit Sachverstand an die Sache herangehen würden,wiegen die ''schwarzen Schafe'' (ob willentlich oder einfach aus Unbedarftheit heraus falsch handelnd) fürchte ich nicht auf. 
Eine Lösung wären evtl praxisorientierte Pflichtlehrgänge...aber wer will das organisieren.
So bleibe ich bei meinem Beispiel: Man könnte genauso jedem Interessenten die Möglichkeit geben ein Gewehr zu leihen,eine Lizenz zu kaufen und im Lodenmantel durch Wald und Flur zu pirschen,um sich den nächstbesten Bock oder je nach Belieben auch eine Sau zu schießen. Das wird ja wohl hoffentlich niemand ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen wollen.


----------



## Pernod (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

@tamandua

In einem Punkt muss ich Dir widersprechen. In Brandenburg ist zum Beispiel ein Vorbereitungslehrgang keine Pflicht. Es genügt nach voriger Anmeldung zur Prüfung zu erscheinen und diese zu bestehen. Du sprichst von jenen, denen die Prüfung zu mühselig sei. Was ist aber mit denen, die das Angeln nur mal ausprobieren möchten, bzw. denen, die im Jahr vielleicht drei mal angeln gehen. Sollen auch die der Beamtenbande ihr hart erarbeitetes Geld in den Rachen schmeißen, um später fest zu stellen, dass angeln eventuell garnix für sie ist?Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin auch für das Angeln nach bestandener Prüfung. Aber wie ich vorhin schon schrieb, gab es in der DDR auch keine Prüfung zum angeln auf Friedfische und wie du siehst gibt es hier immer noch Fische. Viel wichtiger ist es aus meiner Sicht, dass mehr Kontrollen durchgeführt werden müssen, um die schwarzen Schafe aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen.Bei den Anglern, wie auch bei den Fischern. Nur so kann man sicher stellen, dass auch in Zukunft in unseren Gewässern die Möglichkeit besteht, den Fang seines Lebens zu tätigen.


----------



## tamandua (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				Pernod schrieb:
			
		

> @tamandua
> In einem Punkt muss ich Dir widersprechen. In Brandenburg ist zum Beispiel ein Vorbereitungslehrgang keine Pflicht. Es genügt nach voriger Anmeldung zur Prüfung zu erscheinen und diese zu bestehen.


 Stimmt, dem ist auch hier in NRW so. Aber man muss sich zumindest mit der Materie auseinandersetzen,sonst besteht man nicht. Auch wenn die Prüfung in einigen Teilen wirklich mehr als lächerlich einfach ist.



			
				Pernod schrieb:
			
		

> Du sprichst von jenen, denen die Prüfung zu mühselig sei. Was ist aber mit denen, die das Angeln nur mal ausprobieren möchten, bzw. denen, die im Jahr vielleicht drei mal angeln gehen. Sollen auch die der Beamtenbande ihr hart erarbeitetes Geld in den Rachen schmeißen, um später fest zu stellen, dass angeln eventuell garnix für sie ist?


Ganz ehrlich: Nur,weil jemand das Angeln einmal probieren möchte bin ich nicht dafür,ihm einen Schein auszuhändigen und ihn ohne Vorbereitung losziehen zu lassen. Es ist ja ausdrücklich zu begrüßen,wenn sich jemand für das ANgeln begeistert oder es zumindest probieren möchte. Aber diejenigen sollten meiner Meinung nach zumindest den Weg zu einem Verein suchen und sich mal von einem Angler mitnehmen lassen müssen.Oder sie sollten schlicht und ergreifend zunächst mal einem angelnden Bekannten über die Schullter blicken,durch den ja vermutlich das Interesse an unserem Hobby geweckt wurde. Wer das getan hat sollte wissen,ob das Angeln etwas für ihn ist oder nicht.
Wer nur sehr wenig zum angeln kommt,der kann aber trotzdem einen Schein machen. Der Aufwand dafür hält sich nun wirklich in Grenzen und wer weiß schon,ob man nicht doch einmal mehr Zeit hat und folglich mehr am Fischwasser ist?



			
				Pernod schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin auch für das Angeln nach bestandener Prüfung. Aber wie ich vorhin schon schrieb, gab es in der DDR auch keine Prüfung zum angeln auf Friedfische und wie du siehst gibt es hier immer noch Fische.


 Das dadurch plötzlich alle Bestände dramatisch zurückgehen würden,das will ich auch auf keinen Fall behaupten. Darum geht es mir auch nicht. Ich habe lediglich meine Bedenken bezüglich dem waid- und fachgerechten Umgang der vielen ''scheinlosen'' Angler mit Gerät und Fang. Auch ein Schein kann Dummheit, Ignoranz und kopfloses Verhalten nicht verhindern,wie man ja leider häufig sieht. Ohne Prüfung aber wir die Anzahl der unbedarft oder verantwortungslos Handelnden fürchte ich noch einmal ansteigen. Einfach deshalb,weil jedermann ''mal schnell' ans Wasser kann,wenn er will. Ich fürchte da eine ''Hopplahopp-Mentalität'', bei der Angeln zum Freizeitvergnügen für Touris reduziert wird.



			
				Pernod schrieb:
			
		

> Viel wichtiger ist es aus meiner Sicht, dass mehr Kontrollen durchgeführt werden müssen, um die schwarzen Schafe aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen.Bei den Anglern, wie auch bei den Fischern. Nur so kann man sicher stellen, dass auch in Zukunft in unseren Gewässern die Möglichkeit besteht, den Fang seines Lebens zu tätigen.


Absolut richtig,ganz meine Meinung#6 Da eine wirklich spürbare Erhöhung der Anzahl der Kontrollen aber leider ,leider nicht in Sicht und auch nur begrenzt realisierbar ist bin ich nicht dafür, die wenigen Kontrolleure auch noch mit der Kontrolle von rutenschwingenden Touris oder Gelegenheitsanglern zu belasten,die womöglich nicht die geringste Ahnung haben.
Die Lösung könnte eben ein Pflichtlehrgang sein,den jeder Angelinteressent mit einem erfahrenen Angler praxisnah am Wasser absolvieren muss. Dann wüsste zumindest jeder,wie die Praxis aussieht und niemand könnte im Urlaub einfach mal die Angel ins Wasser halten,ohne was mit dem Fang anfangen zu können.


----------



## arno (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Moin!
Der vergleich mit dem Tiere erschießen finde ich genau passend!
Da kommt also einer daher für dem es zu teuer ist, den Jagdschein zu machen und kann sich deshalb mal eben so mit nen Ballermann hinstellen und drauflos knallen!
Also ich finde schon, das eine Prüfung nötig ist!
Nur weil ich mal im Urlaub nen Auto miete, brauch ich doch keinen Führerschein!
Ich weis auch , das die Bürokratie überwuchert, aber so gehts einfach nicht!

Nachtrag:
Ja da sind lehre Kassen und die kann man auch , wie es die Wirtschaftsbosse machen, ohne Hemmungen auf jeden Weg wieder füllen!
Es lebe die Moral!


----------



## Veit (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Also ich halt von dieser Idee garnix. Noch mehr Osteurpäer, die jeden Karpfen und jede Brasse vor den Kopf hauen und sich am Wasser benehmen wie Tiere. Nein DANKE!!!
Für einen Jungangler ist das ja ok um erste Angelversuche zu starten, aber die Prüfung für den Jugendfischereischein ist so einfach und in einigen Bundesländern meines Wissens nicht mal erforderlich, so dass die Rechtslage hier so wie sie ist völlig ok ist.


----------



## esox_105 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



> Also ich halt von dieser Idee garnix. Noch mehr Osteurpäer, die jeden Karpfen und jede Brasse vor den Kopf hauen und sich am Wasser benehmen wie Tiere. Nein DANKE!!!


 

Die gehen sowieso angeln, egal mit oder ohne Schein.


----------



## arno (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Die gehen sowieso angeln, egal mit oder ohne Schein.


Nur ohne Schein, kann ich die noch anschei..en!:q 
Noch!|uhoh:


----------



## tamandua (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich halt von dieser Idee garnix. Noch mehr Osteurpäer, die jeden Karpfen und jede Brasse vor den Kopf hauen und sich am Wasser benehmen wie Tiere. Nein DANKE!!!
> Für einen Jungangler ist das ja ok um erste Angelversuche zu starten, aber die Prüfung für den Jugendfischereischein ist so einfach und in einigen Bundesländern meines Wissens nicht mal erforderlich, so dass die Rechtslage hier so wie sie ist völlig ok ist.



Ich stimme dir ja im Grunde genommen zu, aber differenziere doch bitte etwas mehr. Wir hatten ja schon einam einen Thread in dem hitzig über osteuropäische ANgler diskutiert wurde. Mag sein,dass es bei dir vor allem letztere sind,die die schwarzen Schafe stellen. Überall und immer ist das aber nicht so |rolleyes Und diejenigen, die sich dann ohne Schein am Wasser austoben können wären mitnichten nur Osteuropäer,sondern in der Masse würden sich die ''scheinlosen'' sicher aus deutschen Gelegenheitsanglern rekrutieren.


----------



## Veit (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

@ tamandua: Jop, hast recht mit deiner Kritik. Habe auch selbst schon den einen oder anderen am Wasser getroffen, der nen ganz vernünftigen Eindruck gemacht hat, leider aber eben war das die Minderheit. Also sorry@all meine Äußerung soll hier nicht als rechtpopulistisch verstanden werden, denn so bin ich nicht drauf.


----------



## arno (16. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Ne, veralgemeinern sollte man nicht!
Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Schwarzangler erwischt, der ein reinrassiger Eingebohrener ist!
Aber es fällt schon auf , das zu Hauf, wenn von Krimminalität die >Rede ist, es Osteuropäer sind!
Letztens haben sie einen Osteurpäer hier in Harsewinkel verhaftet der nen Autohändler abgeknallt hat!
Der war dann so blöd und verlohr am Tatort sein Handy!
Aber alle aus Osteurpa sind nicht so, es gibt auch Nette Freundliche Hilfsbereite  und Zuvorkommende Leute darunter!
Aber die sind leider gaaanz wenig!
Aber darum gehts hier ja garnicht!
Also sollten wir das Thema beim Thema belassen!


----------



## perchcatcher (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ich hier nicht falsch verstanden werde: Keinesfalls will ich sagen,die im Ausland unserem schönen Hobby nachgehenden Menschen ohne ANgelschein seien allesamt tierquälende Umenschen ohne Sinn für Natur und Umgang mit Fischen. Das dem nicht so ist,das ist überhaupt keine Frage.
> Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, unsere Regelung mit einem Schein ist die bessere. Denn zumindest wird dadurch versucht einen waid- und fachgerechten Umgang mit Tier und Gerät zu vermitteln. Ob dies immer gelingt sei mal dahingestellt.Zumindest aber muss jeder Angler einmal eine ''Ausbildung'' durchlaufen und eine Prüfung ablegen.
> Ohne diese Prüfung sehe ich Tür und Tor für Menschen geöffnet,die ''mal eben'' einige Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen möchten und sich kaum Gedanken darüber machen,wie sie denn mit den Tieren umzugehen haben. Selbstverständlich gibt es viele,leider viel zu viele Angler MIT Schein,die sich ebensowenig Gedanken machen. Zumindest aber gibt es durch die Prüfung eine gewisse ''Hürde'' für Leute,die schnell mal einen Wurm baden möchten, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen.
> Kurz und knapp: Zwar gibt es auch mit Schein viele unverantwortungsvolle Angler,denen man jeglichen Verstand absprechen möchte. Ohne Schein aber ,so fürchte ich, wird es noch viele mehr geben. Nämlich all jene,denen die Prüfung und ein Lehrgang zu mühselig waren. Diejenigen,die ohne Schein trotzdem mit Sachverstand an die Sache herangehen würden,wiegen die ''schwarzen Schafe'' (ob willentlich oder einfach aus Unbedarftheit heraus falsch handelnd) fürchte ich nicht auf.
> ...



Das wollte ich sagen, wuste nur nicht wie|supergri


----------



## Pernod (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Eins muss ich noch mal anmerken.Solch arge Probleme mit ausländischen Mitbürgern,welche sich (SCHWARZ)angelnderweise betätigen kenne ich bei uns aus der Gegend garnicht.In den ganzen Jahren,die ich nun schon dem Angelsport nachgehe,sind mir höchstens eine Hand voll Ausländern über den Weg gelaufen,welche geangelt haben.(Ob schwarz oder nicht,weiss ich nicht.)#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Richtig angemerkt wurde ja schon, dass es weder an Schein noch an Prüfung hängt, ob sich jemand am Wasser waidgerecht (oder vernünftig oder wie immer man das nennen will) verhält.

Interessant ist doch aber, dass es eine entsprechende Prüfung außer in Deutschland nirgends gibt.

Dafür gibt es in vielen Ländern einen florierenden Angeltourismus. 
Was der Arbeitsplätz schaffen kann, sollte man gerade in Deutschland nicht vernachlässigen statt immer über steigende Aarbeitslosenzahlen zu jammern. Und zwar gerade in strukturschwachen Rergionen, welche ja oft die größten und attraktivsten Gewässer haben. 

Welche Hürden muss aber ein ausländischer Tourist hier überwinden, um während seines Urlaubes mal in Deutschland angeln gehen zu können? Und das noch in jedem der 16 Bundesländer unterschiedlich!!

So ist natürlich kein Geschäft zu machen.

Und jetzt denkt doch mal weiter:
Wenn die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer von Anglern (im Zusammenhang/Kooperation mit Tourismus) bewerkstelligt würde statt von Berufsfischern, was würde dann passieren??

Man würde dafür sorgen dass die Gewässer attraktive Fischbestände hätten, weil sonst kein Geld zu verdienen wäre.

Im Gegensatz zu Fischern mit ihren Netzen und Reusen werden Angler wohl kaum ein (entsprechend großes, damit touristisch interessantes) Gewässer leerfischen können.

Und sollte diese Gefahr bestehen, werden die Betreiber im eigenen Interesse (Geld verdienen) schon für entsprechende Kontrollen sorgen.

Der volkswirtschaftliche Gewinn eines Kilo Fisch vom Berufsfischer gefangen und vermarktet, ist zudem relativ gering bei gleichzeitig hohen Fangmengen.

Eine Bewirtschaftung eines Gewässers durch Angler(tourismus) erzielt einen wesentlich höheren volkswirtschaftlichen Gewinn pro Kilo (Angelgerät, Anfahrt, Übernachtung, Essen, Bootsmiete etc.) bei gleichzeitig wesentlich geringeren Fangmengen.

Sollte also doch eigentlich jedem Angler nur recht sein, wenn sowas käme.

Voraussetzung dazu wären natürlich der entsprechend leichte Zugang (ohne großen Behördenkram wie Prüfungen etc., und das noch in 16 (Bundesländer)Varianten) zu den Gewässern und Angelmöglichkeiten.

Im Prinzip ist daher der geschilderte Vorgang/Plan als nicht grundsätzlich falsch anzusehen, mir stellt sich nur die Frage warum das auf Friedfische beschränkt sein sollte???


----------



## Dorschfutzi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Wäre doch gut, hört endlich die Vereinsmeierei und Geldschneiderei auf!


----------



## Pernod (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig angemerkt wurde ja schon, dass es weder an Schein noch an Prüfung hängt, ob sich jemand am Wasser waidgerecht (oder vernünftig oder wie immer man das nennen will) verhält.
> 
> Interessant ist doch aber, dass es eine entsprechende Prüfung außer in Deutschland nirgends gibt.
> 
> ...


 
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.

Die Beschränkung auf´s Friedfischangeln hat sicher nur einen Grund.Damit will man dem Sturm der Entrüstung entgehen,den tausende Angler entfachen würden.Wie will man den ganzen Anglern erklären,warum Sie über Jahre hinweg abkassiert wurden (Prüfungsgebühren und Fischereiabgaben),und andere das nun umsonst bekommen.Ich denke,dass es ein Kompromiss ist,um die erhitzten Gemüter zu besänftigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass das wegen der Angler ist, sondern eher um die ganzen "Schützer" ein bisschen auf Abstand zu halten.

Wir haben diesen Prüfungsunsinn ja nicht wegen der Angler, sondern wegen der Schützer, dass sich da die Anglerverbände unrühmlich vor deren Karren spannen liesen und sich mehr oder weniger im vorauseilenden Gehorsam immer mehr Beschränkungen auferelgten oder auferlegen liessen, lässt ja schon tief blicken.

Schliesslich kann jeder Verein selber bestimmen bestimmen, ob er Gastkarten und zu welchen Bedingungen ausgibt und wie er sein Gewässer kontrolliert - und ob er an solche Möglichkeiten Interesse hat oder nicht.

Wir sind doch ein (mehr oder weniger) freies LAnd ))


----------



## arno (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Moin!
Nach einiger Überlegung, nachdem sich mein Gemüt etwas beruhigt hat, sehe ich die Sache jetzt auch etwas lockerer!
Im gegenzug müssten sich dann aber auch die Kontrollen verdoppeln, damit nicht einer hinkommt und es übertreibt!
Vergleich siehe Norwegen!
Es sollte dann schon eine Tagesfangbegrenzung geben!
Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, das alle Berufsfischer Arbeitslos sind ,aber im Gegenzug das Drei bis Vierfache an Jobs geschaffen werden könnte....!
Thomas hat schon Recht, das würde den Fischbestand alle Male gut tun!
Und davon haben wir alle was!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



> Thomas hat schon Recht,


Danke, tut mir auch mal gut )))


----------



## arno (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Na, aber nur weil Ostern ist, Thomas!#h


----------



## Klaus S. (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				Stefan6 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll,dann gibt es hier an der Elbe nochmehr Osteuropäische Kormorane die untermaßige Fische wie Zander und Aal in Tüten davon schleppen.Nein Danke.


 
Schade das einige Angler noch nicht einmal wissen das Zander und Aale *keine* Friedfische sind. Und diese schimpfen dann auch noch auf die Anderen.


----------



## interloper (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Generell bin ich dafür aber mir stelllen sich noch einige fragen:

Würden diese angler wirklich nur auf Friedfische angeln? Oder kommen dann wieder Rechtsanwäte und schreien:"GLEICHES RECHT FÜR ALLE!". ist ja schließlich ein grundgesetzt.

Würden diese angler sich an schonzeiten und Mindestmaße halten?

Oder stellt euch mal vor:

Herr Musterman möchte angeln er kauft sich einen schein für das Gewässer xy und ne Dose Mais. Er fährt an das Gewässer und schmeißt seine 15gr. Pose ohne blei mit Mais bestückt ins Wasser. Nach 3 stunden bewegt sich die Pose und er fängt an zu kurbeln, mit viel glück kann er den 40 cm Karpfen landen.......
ABER WAS JETZT denk er sich? Herr Musterman hat noch nie einen Lebendigen Fisch angefasst und hat auch keine ahnung wie man Haken entfernt. Er findet auch keinen Haken denn der sitzt tief im Maul. Nach einiger Zeit verendet das Tier qualvoll an der Luft. Herr Musterman hat das vorfach einfach durchgeschnitten und ist nach Hause gegangen.


Gruß Marcel


----------



## arno (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Und das machen einige tausend Angler in NRW genauso, obwohl sie einen Schein haben!
Denn das bekommt man nicht beigebracht, beim Erwerb des Angelscheines!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Ebenst)
Nicht Schein oder Prüfung hilft, sondern eine vernünftige Einstellung dank ordentlicher Erziehung - ob mit oder ohne Prüfung...........


----------



## tamandua (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Und das machen einige tausend Angler in NRW genauso, obwohl sie einen Schein haben!
> Denn das bekommt man nicht beigebracht, beim Erwerb des Angelscheines!


Schon richtig, leider. Die Max Mustermanns werden jedoch zahlenmäßig zunehmen,wenn nicht einmal mehr versucht wird Sachkenntnisse zu vermitteln.
Daher ist mein Vorschlag der Pflichtbesuch eines praxisorientierten Lehrgangs,auch wenn das teilweise vllt. schwer zu realisieren ist.
Und wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind: Es strömen keine Massen von Angeltouristen nach Deutschland,um hier ihrer Passion nachzugehen. Es werden auch nicht deutlich mehr werden,wenn die ''Hürde'' Angleschein nicht mehr besteht. Viele Arbeitsplätze werden dadurch kaum geschaffen werden. Belehrt mich,wenn ich völlig falsch liege,aber ich kann es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen#c. 
Vielleicht stößt die hiesige Handhabe im Ausland auf Unverständnis,aber ich halte sie dennoch (mit einigen sicher nötigen Veränderungen) für berechtigt. Wer mit Lebewesen hantiert,der sollte das nicht mal eben im Vorbeigehen machen können sondern zuvor etwas Zeit investieren. Und das heißt für mich zumindest eine kurze,praxisnahe Einführung in die Materie. Dann kann zumindest niemand mehr behaupten, unvorbereitete, ahnungslose Gelegenheitsangler könnten hier einfach ans Wasser gehen und sich austoben. Was man mit dem Wissen dann macht,muss jeder selber wissen. Das sieht man ja leider bei vielen Scheininhabern. Der ''gute Wille'' zur Vermittlung von Wissen steht aber für mich im Vordergrund.
Zumindest praxisnahe Kurzlehrgänge am Wasser in Begleitung eines erfahrenen ANglers sollten für angelinteressierte Touristen Pflicht werden. Der zeitliche Aufwand hielte sich sehr in Grenzen und man würde sichergehen,das jeder mal etwas von der Praxis gesehen hat. Wer ohnehin weiß,wie man richtig mit Tier und Gerät umzugehen hat,für den würde ein Nachmittag am Wasser mit erfahrenem Angler zwar vllt überflüssig sein,aber ein Nachmittag eines Urlaubs lässt sich verschmerzen. Für die Unwissenden wäre es aber mit ebenso geringem zeitlichen Aufwand ein rieiger Gewinn an Wissen und man würde sichergehen,dass eben kein Fisch sich quälen muss,nur weil der Mensch an der Angel wegen seines fehlenden Wissens nicht mit ihm umzugehen weiß. Da es in jeder angeltechnisch für Touristen wirklich interessanten Region auch Vereine gibt, könnte man in der Hochsaison sicher auch (evtl sogar mehrmals) wöchentlich so einen ''Praxisnachmittag'' anbieten.
So,jetzt könnt ihr mich zerreißen|supergri Aber ich will einfach niemanden ans Fischwasser lassen,ohne das er zumindest in irgendeiner Form vorher etwas Zeit zur Einarbeitung investieren musste.


----------



## Freizeitfischer (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

oh man, 

alle regen sich auf. Ist mal wieder typisch deutsch.. - hauptsache Verordnungen , Gesetze und Paragraphenreiterei.

Glaubt Ihr denn wirklich, das nur weil man keine Prüfung mehr machen muss jetzt 23888833 Leute mehr angeln gehen und alles leer machen???? - Blödsinn.

Ich denke wer vorher kein Interesse am Angeln hatte, der geht auch dann nicht. Selbst wenn, wieviele "Herr Maiers" giebt es wohl die sich ne Angel kaufen, angeln gehen und dann wenn Sie einen Fisch gelandet haben feststellen das Sie sich nicht trauen einen Fisch anzufassen um Ihn abzuhaken ???

Ich glaube eher, das wenn jemand für das Angeln interessiert und vom Angelvirus infiziert wurde, dieser sich auch ernsthaft mit der Materie auseinandersetzt. Dazu gehört zum einen weil er ja Fische fangen will, die Verbessetung der Kentnisse, Taktik und Ausrüstung, und zum Anderen sicherlich dann auch der Umgang mit dem Fisch. Denn wenn ich den Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehmen will, kann ich Ihn nicht so breit hauen das er nichts mehr taugt, zum Anderen glaub ich nicht, dass der interessierte Angler seinen Fang dann so einfach an der Luft verenden läst.

Natürlich kann es durchaus sein das der fachgerechte Umgang mit dem Fich nicht gleich beim erstenmal klappt. Aber ich denke das ein Anfänger immer auch bei anderen Anglern schaut um etwas zu lernen. Und wenn ich dann sehe das es bei einem Angelkollegen in diesem Bereich Defizite gibt, dann gehe ich freundlich auf Ihn zu und versuche mein Wissen weiterzugeben, auch wenn ich noch eine Prüfung machen musste und er vieleicht nicht!

Denn ich glaube dieses sch.... Besitzstandsdenken ist ein Teil des Problems.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## angel-daddy (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Hallo zusammen,
wir können diskutieren und diskutieren.... Das sind mal die ersten Sätze des Artikels....mit blauen Bemerkungen!
Die Ankündigung des Landwirtschaftsministeriums, dass Angeln auf Friedfisch ohne Fischereischein zu gestatten, ist auf unterschiedliches Echo gestoßen.
Anglerverbände hatten zuerst große Bedenken, die jetzt aber ausgeräumt seienWARUM???, erklärte Ministeriumssprecher Jens-Uwe Schade. Auch Tierschutzverbände hatten Einwände angemeldet, ob man denn jedermann das artgerechte Töten von Fischen zutrauen könne. Jens-Uwe Schade betont, dass die Änderungen im Fischereirecht ein kleiner Teil zum Bürokratieabbau in Brandenburg seien. Das Artikelgesetz umfasse außerdem aber viele andere Änderungen aus den verschiedenen Ministerien.  WELCHE???/COLOR]

Das Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht, EU- RECHTE müssen aber bzw. sollen von allen Mitgliedsstatten umgesetzt werden!!!! Warum die Vorstöße der zuständigen Landesverbände der Angler von Mecklenburg Vorpommern und Brandenburg???
Warum verweist man die Politik nicht auf das ganz GROSSE???...EU!!!!

Die Frage ist doch nur...Was BEKOMMEN sie dafür, das sie die HÄLFTE ihres Existensdaseins abgegeben haben......

Entschuldigt, das ich so provokativ schreibe...es ist halt schwer Ironie bzw. Sarkasmus in geschriebene Worte umzusetzen!!
Es heißt nicht umsonst:" Der Ton macht die Musik!"

Bevor man nicht die offiziellen Stellungnahmen der verschiedenen Verbände und Interessengruppen kennt, können wir noch ewig diskutieren!

Es wäre schön, wenn irgendjemand diese Stellungnahmen besorgen könnte und hier reinsetzt. Desweiteren wird in dem Artikel von Klagen in Meckpom geschrieben, von wem kommen sie, worum geht es dabei........???

Das war´s Martin


----------



## angler>hagen (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

jetzt kommt von mir kein angler latein!!

ich ahbe schon 2mal die polizei erufen weil ich am tag beobachtet ahbe wie 2 polen (nichts gegen polen)  wirklich tausende boilies kiloweise mais alles an zeugs rein schön verteilt und in der nacht kamen sie und angelten schwarz!!

als ich sie am tage ansprach sagten sie sie füttern nur die enten und fische !!
aber angeln tuhen sie nicht (meinten sie )

als ich am abend schon nachtangeln anfing kamen die gleichen leute im laternen licht hintermir her mit einem boller wagen fleischwolf und eimern drinn mit kompletter angelausrüstung !! ich sg es euch allllles was fie fangen kommt in den fleischwolf egal wie groß oder was das dann in den eimer und ab deckel drauf !!

also noch mehr von diesen leuten  nöö!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan6 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das einige Angler noch nicht einmal wissen das Zander und Aale *keine* Friedfische sind. Und diese schimpfen dann auch noch auf die Anderen.


 
Ich meinte damit,die schleppen die aber auch weg,auch wenn sie nur Friedfische angeln dürften,sorry hab das falsch geschrieben.


----------



## interloper (18. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*



> Ich meinte damit,die schleppen die aber auch weg


Das denke ich auch...
Aber noch viel Richtiger finde ich den Beitrag von angel-daddy.


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Murphy88 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Also ich finde diesen Ansatz generell in Ordnung. Unabhängig vom Recht, die Fischerei ausüben zu dürfen, müßte der jeweilige Angler sich ja trotzdem eine Angelkarte vom jeweiligen Eigentümer/Pächter des Gewässers holen. Somit sehe ich nicht die Gefahr, daß sich die Anzahl der Angelnden plötzlich explosionsartig vermehrt. Und die, die über genügend kriminelle Energie verfügen und schwarzangeln, tun dieses auch heute schon.

Unterm Strich überwiegen die positiven Aspekte: Deutschland wird auch aus angeltechnischer Sicht interessant für Touristen und diese lassen demzufolge auch mehr Geld hier. Es werden mehr Angelkarten verkauft, die wiederum im Normalfall für mehr Besatz sorgen. Und wenn zunehmend Angel-Laien am Gewässer sind, fangen die die einfach zu fangenden Fische weg und für den ambitionierten Angler bleiben die besseren Exemplare. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Genau das ist der Punkt:
Wenn die Bewirtschafter von Gewässern leichter mit Anglern Geld verdienen könnten, würden sie auch dafür sorgen dass der BEsatz in Ordnung wäre.

Also mehr und effektivre Kontrollen.

Und die "Schwarzangler" (egal woher), ewrden mit einer entsprechenden neuen Regelung dann genauso schwarzangeln wie auch heute - wobei dann durch verschärfte Kontrollen die Gefahr des Erwischtwerdens höher wäre.

Und, ein vielleicht nicht ganz uninteressanter Aspekt:
Wenns richtig ums Geld geht (Tourismus etc.) würden dann vielleicht auch die Gerichte die erwischten Schwarzangler härter bestrafen.

Denn mir als juristischem Laien scheint es doch oft so, dass messbarer Schaden (je mehr Kohle, desto eher) zu härteren Strafen führt.

Zudem könnten dann die Gewäserbewirtschafter auch Schadensersatz beimn Schwarzfischer vielleicht einfacher geltend machen und ihm evtl. sogar die Kosten (zumindest teilweise) für die Kontrollen "aufdrücken".

Ich denke der Punkt ist einfach der, dass trotz dem heutigen System mit Prüfungen etc. die beschriebenen Mißstände (schwarzangeln, massenhaftes Fischentnehmen etc.) bereits bestehen.

Alleine eine entsprechende Neuregelung wird in meinen Augen das Problem weder lösen noch verschärfen, das müsste in ein Gesamtkonzept mit Tourismus integriert werden, um ide Kosten für entsprechende Kontrollen auch erwirtschaften zu können.

Denn der Schwarz- und Raubfischerei wird man nicht durch Prüfungen und Vorschriften Herr, sondern nur durch Kontrollen und harte Strafen.


----------



## angel-daddy (18. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Hallo Murphy 88, Hallo Thomas 9904,
mir geht es nicht um Schwarzangler oder um mehr Besatz....!!
Mir fehlen die GRUNDSÄTZE diese Gesetztesänderung....die hätte ich gerne erläutert.
Ich habe damals als Raucher mehr Steuern bezahlt, um die Innere Sicherheit zu "finanzieren".......seitdem werden die Polizeibeamten aber immer weniger!!!
Und komischerweise greifen die nur noch zur Meßpistole um Raser zu belasten oder soll ich sagen abkassieren. Sagt zumindest mein Kumpel der dort arbeitet...
Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit 10.-€ im Quartal beim Arztbesuch bezahlt um die Krankenkassen zu entschulden und die Leistungen zu sichern!!!.....Offiziell stehen unsere Krankenkassen aber in einem Atemberaubenden Wettbewerb!!!:q  ........Im übrigen sind die meisten schon entschuldet!!!
Und zu den Leistungen der Krankenkassen zahle ich wie jeder andere erheblich dazu um eine angemessene Behandlung zu erfahren.

Du/Ihr könnt jetzt natürlich sagen, der vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen......aber Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das irgendjemand an dem großen Tisch(Politiker usw.) sich die Gedanken gemacht haben, die wir hier diskutieren!

In meinen Augen wäre es nur fair den Menschen gegenüber endlich ich wiederhole endlich die Wahrheit über unsere leeren Kassen zu erzählen....anstatt sich zu winden wie ein AAL...der übrigens auch ein Problem darstellt.

Es artet leider zu einer Politischen "Diskussion" aus, deswegen stoppe ich an dieser Stelle.....
Bei mir zumindest ist es mittlerweile so , das ich diese Ankündigungen, Gesetzesänderungen und daraus folgenden Umstände alle einen faden Beigeschmack haben!!!
Anhand der WAHLBETEILIGUNGEN(teilweise unter 50%) in den ersten Landtagswahlen sehen das offensichtlich sehr viele Mitbürger genauso. 
Das soll nicht heißen, das ich eine Nichtwahl gutheiße!!!!

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Litty1978 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Eigentlich ist die Idee ja nicht ganz so verkehrt aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt, wie auch einige andere hier ein Problem damit, das Leut gänzlich ohne irgend ein Vorwissen sich eine Angelkarte kaufen können und drauf losangeln. Nicht jeder wird aus den Lehrgängen alles beherzigen was er gehört hat, doch zumindest hat er es mal gehört das es so etwas wie geschützte Arten, Mindestmasse und Schonzeiten gibt und das aus gutem Grund! Sicher ist dies auch einigen Zeitgenossen mit Schein nicht bewusst aber so Gänzlich ohne Wissen...man sollte doch bitte mindestens wissen was man da gerade am Haken hat und wie man es behandelt. So gänzlich ohne Vorwissen geht das nunmal nicht. Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung das man deutsche Angelgewässer nicht wirklich mit schwedischen oder norwegischen vergleichen kann. Das wird wohl auch der Hauptgrund sein warum es nur auf Friedfisch beschränkt werden soll.


----------



## Litty1978 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Da ist mir noch ein Gedanke gekommen, wieso nicht ähnlich wie beim Führerschein mit 17 die Ausgabe einer Angelkarte daran Koppeln, dass ein (mehr oder weniger) erfahrener Angler (mit Fischereischein) mit dabei ist. O. k. wer soll das kontrollieren, aber mir missfällt einfach der Gedanke dass jemand völlig ohne Vorkenntnisse ans Wasser kann, weil ich mich noch genau an meine ersten hilflosen "Gehversuche" beim Angeln erinnern kann. Wäre da nicht jemand (Vereinskollegen, Freunde) gewesen , der gewusst hätte wie man den Fisch richtig anfässt, abködert und schonend wieder zurücksetzt bzw. waidgerecht tötet dann wäre das Grauenhaft gewesen!!! Erst mit diesem Wissen kann man doch ganz entspannt Angeln, es sei den man ist völlig schmerzfrei...


----------



## angel-daddy (19. April 2006)

*AW: Friedfischangeln bald ohne Schein?*

Hallo zusammen,
man lernt ja nie aus...!!! 
Ich habe mal in den Fischereigesetzen in Brandenburg gestöbert....mit folgendem Ergebnis: Das ist ein Auszug davon....

3.2. Definition der Angelgeräte 

3.2.1 Friedfischangel 
Die Friedfischangel ist ein Gerät, das dem Fang von überwiegend kleintierfressenden Fischen (Friedfischen) dient. Sie besteht aus einer beliebigen Rute mit oder ohne Rolle sowie einem einschenkligen Haken mit pflanzlichem, synthetischem oder tierischem Köder. Wird als Köder das Fleisch von Wirbeltieren oder Krebsen verwendet, so gilt das Gerät als Friedfischangel, wenn der verwendete Haken die Größe 8 der internationalen Skala nicht überschreitet, anderenfalls als Raubfischangel. Als Friedfisch- angel gilt auch die Mormyschka-Angel. 
Dabei handelt es sich um eine Angel mit beliebiger Rute, mit oder ohne Rolle, bei der als Köder ein einschenkliger Haken, nicht größer als Haken- 
größe 8 der internationalen Skala, verwendet wird, der mit einer Metall- 
beschwerung (Mormyschka) versehen ist. Eine zusätzliche Beköderung mit 
Friedfischködern ist statthaft. 

3.2.2. Raubfischangel 
Die Raubfischangel ist ein Gerät, das dem Fang von vorwiegend fischfressenden Fischarten (Raubfischen) dient. 

3.2.2.1 Köderfischangel 
Sie besteht aus einer beliebigen Rute mit oder ohne Rolle und einem Wirbeltier- oder Krebsköder, der an bis zu drei Haken (Einfach-, Doppel- oder Drillingshaken) befestigt sein kann. 

3.2.2.2 Spinnangel 
Sie besteht aus einer Rute mit Rolle und künstlichem oder totem natürlichen Wirbeltierköder, bei der der Köder durch den Angler ständig bewegt wird. 
An einer Spinnangel dürfen bis zu drei künstliche Köder verwendet werden. Bei Verwendung eines natürlichen Köders ist die Montage weiterer Köder, gleich welcher Art, unzulässig. Ein Spinnköder darf höchstens drei Haken (Einfach-, Doppel-, Drillingshaken) aufweisen. Ungeachtet der Anzahl der Köder und der Anordnung der Haken ist die Verwendung von mehr als drei Haken an einer Spinnangel nicht zulässig. Die Verwendung von Pilkern ist gestattet, wenn diese einen beweglich aufgehängten Haken aufweisen. 

3.2.3. Flugangel 
Die Flugangel kann in Abhängigkeit von der Art, Größe und Bewegung des Köders zum Fang von Friedfischen und Raubfischen eingesetzt werden. Von anderen Angelgeräten unterscheidet sie sich dadurch, daß die Schnur das Wurfgewicht bildet. Bei Einhaltung dieser Bedingung ist die Zusammen- stellung von Rute, Rolle und Vorfach beliebig. Es dürfen gleichzeitig zwei künstliche Flugangelköder (Fliegen) verwendet werden. 

3.2.3.1 Flugangel als Friedfischangel 
Bei der Verwendung von Flugangelködern mit einschenkligen Haken, nicht größer als Hakengröße 6 der internationalen Skala, gilt das Gerät als Friedfischangel. 

3.2.3.2 Flugangel als Raubfischangel 
Bei der Verwendung von Flugangelködern mit einschenkligen Haken, größer als Hakengröße 6 der internationalen Skala, Flugangelködern auf Doppel- oder Drillingshaken, Röhrchenfliegen (Tubeflies) oder Waddingtonshanks 
gilt das Gerät als Raubfischangel. Gleiches gilt bei Verwendung eines Flug- angelköders mit zwei einschenkligen Haken. Ungeachtet der Art und Weise ihrer Montage, ist die Verwendung von mehr als zwei Haken an einer Flug- angel nicht zulässig. 

JAJA, ich habe es auch dreimal gelesen!!!

Bis dann #h  Martin


----------

